# Vintage Fenwick Surf Rod



## bidafford (Nov 28, 2013)

I own a Fenwick Surf Rod circa 1970s. I want to match the brown winding thread. Is it still available? I want to match the color and size. If so where can I purchase it?
Thanks


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Got a picture? I'm sure it can be matched...the Rod Room in Orange Beach has the best selection of thread close by. Others through mail order. Any rod builder, including "wanna be's" like myself have tons of thread. Best advice I can give is to find someone, take it by and work with them. I'll be glad to help you match it if convenient. I'm in Gulf Breeze.


----------

